# Odenwald Bike Marathon 26.08.2001



## wolven (26. Mai 2001)

Moin zusammen,

trage mich mit dem Gedanken, an dem Marathon teilzunehmen (seit 2 Jahren wieder mal einer fällig) und vielleicht gibt es ja die/den eine/n oder anderen, die/der

a) die Strecke und die 'Highlights' kennt (Extremanstiege u. -downhills, Tragepassagen etc.)
b) noch einen Traingspartner sucht

Welche Strecke ich in Angriff nehme ist noch nicht ganz sicher, schwanke noch zwischen Mittel- und Langstrecke.

Trainingstechnisch kommen in jedem Fall die WEs in Betracht und unter der Woche 1-2 mal möglich. Aber geht nicht darum jeden freien Tag gemeinsam zu trainieren, reicht auch 1-mal die Woche.
Ziel ist olympische Teilnahme  , da ich 

1) gerade ein neues MTB gekauft habe
2) ein kleines Trainingsdefizit vorhanden ist (bisher immer ca. 2-mal die Woche bis 60 km/2-3 Stunden jeweils - Revier rund um Darmstadt: Burg Frankenstein oder auchma Melibokus)


----------



## GTPirate (27. Mai 2001)

Hi Wolven,

habe zwar nicht vor, am ODM-Bike-Marathon mitzufahren (kann dir also leider auch nichts zu den Facts über die Strecke sagen), aber gegen ein bisserl trainieren hätte ich da nix einzuwenden. Frankenstein und Melibokus ist quasi "unser" Territorium. Fahre da eigentlich immer mit comand (another member of this great forum) hin, um Fun zu haben und fette Single-Trails ausfindig zu machen. Wir können ja gerne mal einen Termin ausmachen, an dem wir dann mal in die Gegend fahren.

Fahre auf jeden Fall am Dienstag nachmittag (so gegen 14:30) wieder ne kleine nette Tour. Wenn du Zeit hast, meld dich und wir organisieren da was. Treffpunkt entweder Darmstadt oder die Wartehalle in Eberstadt. Also, meld dich mal bei Interesse und versuch doch noch, ein paar Bike-Freaks zu organisieren.

C U
Pirate on his freakin´ GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolven (27. Mai 2001)

Hi,

datt klingt verlockend. Dienstag iss noch ein bisken 'früh' für mich, da ich gerade meine 2 Bikes verkauft habe und das Jekyll (ma sehen wie sich datt Teil auf der 'Hausstrecke' bewährt) erst Mitte nächster Woche fettisch sein dürfte (brauch' ja nisch zu sagen, wie mich datt Wetter dieses WE ohne Bike gequält hat). Aber sobald datt Dingens vor der Tür steht werdisch mich melden bei Euch. 

Cu on the trails...


----------



## comand (28. Mai 2001)

Hi!!!

ich wollte dir ein paar infos zu dem marathon am 26.08. geben.
also ich bin beim ersten ODW mitgefahren. 
es gibt eigentlich keine extrempassagen, wenn sie die streckenführung nicht geändert haben. ich bin die 80km gefahren. 
wenn es sehr heiß ist, ist die strecke sehr anspruchsvoll da ein teil der strecke über die weinberge geht und da die sonne runterbrennt wie nichts gutes. da kommt man dann mit dem trinken gar nicht mehr nach, was sehr kritisch enden kann.
man sollte aber auf jeden fall gut trainiert teilnehmen, da wie überall im ODW, die steigungen gehen rasch hoch und wieder rasch runter. 
aber im großen und ganzem ist es eine, ich würde sagen, mittelschwere strecke, aber für den einstieg genau richtig.

also, wer weiß vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal vielleicht, beim biken. ich bike ja mit GTPirate  können dann ja mal was ausmachen.

cu comand


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juni 2001)

Hallo Wolven,

habe zwar bis jetzt noch nicht die Absicht am Odenwaldmarathon teilzunehmen, fahre aber öfters Di und Do abends oder Fr spätnachmittag im Bereich Frankenstein. Vielleich können wir uns mal treffen.

Am Wochenende gehts meistens Richtung Alsbacher Schloss, Melibokus, Felsenmeer.

....und Tschüss
Backwoods


----------



## kollo (25. Juni 2001)

nochmal zum marathon:
weiss jemand, wie das rahmenprogramm genau aussieht?

wird da irgendetwas geboten (ausstellung, vorführungen, etc.), damit sich meine "begleitperson" nicht so langweilt während ich mich quäle?


----------



## wolven (25. Juni 2001)

Moin kollo,

2 Alternativen gibbes ja: 
1. Vollhauen an den Bewirtungseinrichtungen
2. Testbikes shreddern

aber wennisch teilnehme kommt meine 'bessere' Häfte vielleicht auch mit und möglicherweise könnten sich die Mädels (?) auch gemeinsam langweilen, fallsmer sich trifft


----------



## kollo (25. Juni 2001)

na das wär doch mal was.
meine fand den vorschlag jedenfalls witzig. ist ja aber noch etwas hin bis da - wenn ich sicher starte, mail ich dich mal an!

kollo


----------



## Forest (19. Juli 2001)

Etwas spät dran, aber dennoch: Hab' letztes Jahr beim Mara in Hirschberg teilgenommen. Die Streckenführung ist äusserst öde, da man endlos die Forstwege rauf- und runterzuckelt. Einige Passagen werden auch noch mehrmals durchfahren. Lust und Frust hängen natürlich auch stark vom Wetter ab: Letztes Jahr hat's unentwegt geregnet und der sandig/lehmige Boden war vielerorts äusserst verschlammt - nicht so mein Ding.
Die Veranstalter haben zwar 'ne ganz gute homepage, aber bei der praktischen Durchführung hat's oft geklemmt (St.Nr.-Ausgabe in slowmotion, Startverzögerung). Ach ja, vom Rahmenprogramm würde ich auch nicht zuviel erwarten. Also alles kein Vergleich mit Frammersbach oder Kirchzarten. Aber wenn's nicht gerade tagelang vorher schifft, fahr' ich vielleicht trotzdem 'mal mit.

Forest


----------



## Andreas (19. Juli 2001)

Die Veranstalter haben hoffentlich aus den letzten beiden Jahren was dazugelernt und werden dies verbessern. Nur das Wetter koennen sie wohl nicht aendern.


----------



## onespeed (24. Juli 2001)

> _Forest schrieb:_
> *Letztes Jahr hat's unentwegt geregnet und der sandig/lehmige Boden war vielerorts äusserst verschlammt - nicht so mein Ding.
> Forest *



hmmm? gab`s da noch einen zweiten obm im letzten jahr?
also ich bin 2000 die grosse runde gefahren und muss sagen, es hat doch nur am anfang ein bissl genieselt, aber sonst fand ich das wetter und die streckenverhältnisse ok. 
und "äusserst verschlammt", dann warste dieses jahr wohl nicht in oberhof oder willingen. 

die strecke in hirschberg fand ich gut, jedenfalls nicht schlechter als frammersbach, dort wurde nämlich auch alles doppelt gefahren. jedoch von der orga her muss ich dir recht geben, da könnten sich einige veranstaler (auch mv) an frammersbach ne scheibe abschneiden.






willingen 2001 

greez
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest (24. Juli 2001)

Hi onespeed,

mag sein, dass es in Willingen noch 'ne Nummer krasser war. Das Problem war eigentlich, dass es die ganzen Tage zuvor (nein, den ganzen Sommer davor ) ständig geschifft hat und das ganze 'Geläuf' eingeweicht war. Ob's während des Rennens aufgehört hat zu regnen kriegt man doch gar nicht mit, da spritzt's von allen Seiten. Wie in der Waschstraße.
Naja, jedenfalls gibt's auch bessere Mara's. Vor allem von Frammersbach ist man halt verwöhnt, allein schon wegen der Stimmung.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## onespeed (25. Juli 2001)

frammersbach rulez!!!  

greez
andi


----------



## Forest (4. August 2001)

Hallo wolven,

du suchst ja auch nach Trainingspartnern. Ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber gelegentlich bin ich am WE in Darmstadt. Eventuell auch morgen am 5.8. Da fahr ich dann meistens über Frankenstein-Seeheim-Alsbach-Auerbach-Melibokus. Teils auch den Burgenweg.
Wie auch immer, du kannst ja mal Signal geben, wenn du Lust hast.

Forest


----------

